# Which stable version of FreeBSD will be the next one (-stable)?



## l2f (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello,

I run FreeBSD 8.2 on my netbook, I have big problem to stay secure (8.2 no more supported) and I tried to upgrade my ports and I got some problems (lib version conflict), so I am ready to install a new version but which one to choose (8.3, 9.0 or go back to 7.4) ? I guess that 8.3 will replace 7.4 (stable) and 9.1 will be the current? I prefer to track the "stable" branch (most debugs are resolved so no trouble ahead).

Thank you in advance for your help.

l2f


----------



## SNK (Oct 6, 2012)

STABLE and CURRENT are quite specific terms (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html), so "_... 7.4 (stable) and 9.1 will be the current ..._" is a bit unclear.

It seems you want to track 9-STABLE, so check out that branch, compile it, make a release, and install it (in case you want to do a complete new install.)

Synopsis:

```
svn co svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src
make -C /usr/src -j2 buildworld
make -C /usr/src -j2 buildkernel
make -C /usr/src/release memstick NOPORTS=true NOSRC=true NODOC=true
```

Copy the memstick image to a USB and install. Or make a DVD/etc.


----------



## l2f (Oct 6, 2012)

Great, I will do that.

Thank you

l2f


----------



## l2f (Oct 6, 2012)

open your firewall for svn port: 3690, and run svn co svn://svn0.us-east.freebsd.org/base/stable/9 /usr/src


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 7, 2012)

SNK said:
			
		

> STABLE and CURRENT are quite specific terms (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/current-stable.html), so "_... 7.4 (stable) and 9.1 will be the current ..._" is a bit unclear.
> 
> It seems you want to track 9-STABLE, so check out that branch, compile it, make a release, and install it (in case you want to do a complete new install.)
> 
> ...



The newly-built kernel and world can just be installed directly, there is no need to make install media.


----------



## SNK (Oct 7, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The newly-built kernel and world can just be installed directly, there is no need to make install media.



True, but a fresh install might also not be bad. Saves some hassle, deleting old libs, etc. Need to recompile all ports anyway.


----------

